# Good idea!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I thought about posting this under Soils and Amendments, but decided here:

https://www.theepochtimes.com/teens-caught-mudding-on-farmers-field-get-choice-fix-the-damage-or-face-the-police_2453700.html

Maybe they'll appreciate their poor decision.

Ralph


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm glad he has an outcome that satisfies him. I still blame this hick-hop style of country music


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

hillside hay said:


> I'm glad he has an outcome that satisfies him. I still blame this hick-hop style of country music


The "music" sure don't help; makes tearing up someone's field a rite of passage to be a country person. Sure sign that the "musicians" are just like actors...a bunch of liberals pretending to be "country" because that is what is selling this week.

Along the same lines, I watched Duk Destiny once (and I hear the family is really good folk) and seen 'em with their trucks out in a field mudding and doing donuts. If I remember, one got stuck and fell in mud and whatnot. Seems like I recall that they scripted the show that they didn't know whose ground they were on. Sure was a waste of a good show (or so I've been told) as I could never get over them glamorizing tearing up someone else's field.

Mark


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

For the last couple of summers there's been a rise in burnouts at every crossroad and long stretches. The ditches will be torn up with ruts after good rains year round. Then if your fields ain't fenced, come snow it seems nobody is satisfied with fish tailing on the roads.

Until recently road signs have remained mint. Somebody was driving around in circles blasting every sign. Some with shot trajectories towards houses.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

When they were made to have a job or some sort of responsibility this crap didn't happen as much


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

glasswrongsize said:


> Sure was a waste of a good show (or so I've been told) as I could never get over them glamorizing tearing up someone else's field.
> 
> Mark


I am pretty sure they were mudding on their own property. They own a lot of property.

The general public has not real concept of what Ag property means to the farmer. I have had people pulling 4 wheelers stop and ask of they could go mud riding in my pastures. They were serious.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Caught a guy and his girlfriend doing the same thing to one of our fields just before Christmas. He was 22 years old. When I asked him why, he said " I am just young and dumb I guess." I read him the riot act for 20 minutes till the cops got there. He was charged with criminal trespassing and criminal damaging. He got suspended sentence, 100 hours community service, a fine, and paid me a decent restitution. Sadly, mommy and daddy probably paid the money and he won't learn anything.


----------

